# Budapest - Pearl of Danube



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Very impressive city! Thanks for these great shots!


----------



## montréaliste (Nov 5, 2011)

I visited Budapest and only Budapest in October 2016 with my wife and we were both very impressed. Good food and drink helped the enchantment factor too. A very charming and inspiring city. If I could, I would live there for a while.


----------



## Limassoler (Jun 4, 2013)

DAYS OF EARLY APRIL


Limassoler said:


> ALL PHOTOS TAKEN BY ME 7-12 APRIL 2018.


----------



## Limassoler (Jun 4, 2013)

NIGHTS OF EARLY APRIL


Limassoler said:


> All pictures taken by me during the last few days (7-12 April).


----------

